# So. . . How're you guys?



## Hyperflareman (May 29, 2021)

Given this is an off-topic section, may as well just make a threat for folks who wanna talk and get notifs about it. I'm just bored and tired, as the past month has been kinnnnnda hellish for me due to work and just overall anxiety. I'm just an overall neurotic person, possibly due to being on the spectrum. If anyone has discord, mine's Hyper#9923 (I may have it backwards, the numbers. It could be 2399 IDK.) so add me if you just wanna chat one day.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

I'm fine, about to play Gladius with the boys in my Discord server.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 30, 2021)

i'm dead inside


----------



## Muttmutt (May 31, 2021)

I’m doing alright. Work is kicking my ass as well so I can relate. Hope things calm down on your end bro.


----------



## Hyperflareman (May 31, 2021)

Muttmutt said:


> I’m doing alright. Work is kicking my ass as well so I can relate. Hope things calm down on your end bro.


Things are sorta improving as I have a therapy session tomorrow.


----------



## Hyperflareman (Jun 1, 2021)

Bored. Very very bored,


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 2, 2021)

The endless covid-19 nightmare carries on I suppose. 

and like, several other endless society-level nightmares which all seem to be deliberately designed to prevent me doing what I want to do.


----------



## Hyperflareman (Jun 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> The endless covid-19 nightmare carries on I suppose.
> 
> and like, several other endless society-level nightmares which all seem to be deliberately designed to prevent me doing what I want to do.


Oh same. I got a job as soon as the pandemic hit, plus a lot of people around me got it, so I was convinced it was something out there trying to kill me.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

Depression and overall sadness took a toll on me last month. I'm just barely starting to feel relief.


----------



## Hyperflareman (Jun 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> *Depression and overall sadness took a toll on me last month. I'm just barely starting to feel relief.*


*Hugs.*
I'm sorry to hear. If it makes you feel any better, I've been strugglin' too. My stress levels have been through the roof due to being worked to the bone with delivery, but people are starting to get the hint we're short handed.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

Hyperflareman said:


> *Hugs.*
> I'm sorry to hear. If it makes you feel any better, I've been strugglin' too. My stress levels have been through the roof due to being worked to the bone with delivery, but people are starting to get the hint we're short handed.


*hugs back*
It's alright. ^^ I'm just happy I'm still here.

Sorry to hear about your struggle. Seeing other people struggle doesn't really make me feel better, but kinda sad actually. But, it's not a bad thing that I feel sad about that.

I'm so glad they are finally seeing the issue. I hope they can fix it soon so you can get relief!


----------



## Raever (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm pretty good. Excited because a new bike I ordered is on it's way.  I haven't been able to get outside much since I began working, but recently, I've gotten more vacation time - I'm going to use it to my advantage and enjoy the fresh air. <3


----------



## MatchaDog (Jun 2, 2021)

Work has been tough, but I've recently come back to all the hobbies and interests I abandoned a few years back (including anything furry related). It feels good to finally let go and enjoy things again!


----------



## Golecko (Jun 4, 2021)

Just finished my masters degree during covid and although was a blessing based on funding from the government, teaching was hell and contingency plans were no where to be seen for a decent portion of the year. Just glad I finished it and can come back to hobbies more and actually have time to talk on forums more.


----------



## Hyperflareman (Jun 4, 2021)

Golecko said:


> Just finished my masters degree during covid and although was a blessing based on funding from the government, teaching was hell and contingency plans were no where to be seen for a decent portion of the year. Just glad I finished it and can come back to hobbies more and actually have time to talk on forums more.


WOO! Noice work. One day I wanna go back but that's gonna be a while before I try college again.


----------



## Golecko (Jun 4, 2021)

Hyperflareman said:


> WOO! Noice work. One day I wanna go back but that's gonna be a while before I try college again.


Thanks! I totally think you should I feel some people are rushed into it too quickly and don't have the feeling for it untill later on. Wish you luck with it :3


----------



## ProtogenWolF (Jun 24, 2021)

im doing alright just playing some doom for the first time on my new series :3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 17, 2021)

I am doing surprisingly alright, I’ve been on ADD medication for a few weeks now and it’s been rough from time to time if I’m gonna be honest. I’m just trying to stay calmfor the most part and not break down again.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 17, 2021)

Pissed as usual.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 17, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Pissed as usual.


What are you pissed about?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 17, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> What are you pissed about?


The "not pissed about" is probably a shorter list

Mostly revolves around people who don't do their jobs right and then lie about it.  Kinda burns my biscuits.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2021)

Pretty good. Meet went really well, we ate a lot of pizza and had a lot of fun. Got to meet a drunk as hell fellow Furry who lives like 5 minutes away from me too, which was an interesting experience. What are the odds of two Furries, from a very niche and small fandom living in the same town with a population size less than 1,000?


----------



## herness (Dec 30, 2021)

Very busy with the preparation for New Years party. But also very excited to go in the new year finally!


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm doing better. I'm going to see a therapist soon.

This year I'm not going to buy any art commissions and I'm instead going to save up for a fursuit partial from art commissions alone. My goal by the end of the year is to have 1,800 USD which should cover the suit, shipping costs, and extra items (of course I'll need to find a trustworthy maker in my budget). I need to make 150 USD a month which is doable. Right now I just have 38 USD but it's only the 12th. o3o

Anyway sorry to babble on about this. That's just what's going on right now.


----------

